# help hank and hobbytalk



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

Hi this is just something i thought we could do for hank and his great site...

I was on another large site yesterday.. one of the rc companies donated a car kit for a raffle.. the tickets were 5 dollars via paypal, with all proceeds going to that site..

Now my question is.. is there anyone out there willing to donate a kit or something cool, to try to gain more donations to the cause.. otherwise.. how about all of us great members who love this site, just send hank 5 bucks via payapl.. this should help hnk keep the site on top like it always is... so what do u guys think???

Basically the way the other site is doing it is.. a paypal donation of 5 dollars is sent to the person who runs the site... then the names are recorded, and after the chosen date for the end, they draw names...

now im not sure if hank will have time to keep track of the names of people who enter, and then draw the winners... I guess since i brought it up, i could do that... i would also make myself ineligable to win anything...but i will still put in my 5 bucks for the site..

so i guess since there is interest already, and we should probably get the ball rolling.. I will donate my name to do all the work... for anyone wanting to offer prizes, please email me.. let me know what you are offering for the raffle... I DO NOT want any prizes shipped to me.. they will be sent to the appropriate winners of the raffle...

i will enter a persons name into the drawing for every 5 dollars donated... then depending on the amount of prizes offerd i will pick names per item.. i will then post the winners names and prizes, and send emails to the proper people who donated... and won..

i would rather have the money sent to hank, then have him email me the persons info.. but if he doesnt have time payments can be sent to me and at the end, i will get hank to money...

so if anyone has any complaints twoards this way of doing it please let me know.. and hank if you are out there lol. let me know thanks to all in advance...

[email protected]


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

yeap, I would be willing to spread the luv....


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

Hello all.. i had recieved an email from hank.. He said he was almost emmbarrassed by the thought of us offering to help him out.. He said the money he recieves already from advertising, ect.. is enough to pay all of the bills as far as hobbytalk goes..

He says thanks to everyone for the kind words and the offers to help out... But he said at this time he would not feel right accpeting extra money, for the site that he does not need... i would like to thank everyone who offered to help out, and hank says thank you also... thanks again all...


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

i hate people who are so humble.. <<evil grin>>

hee hee! just goes to show ya... hanks a great guy.

but honestly.. we should think of something on the side.

maybe like an "Elder Statesman" kind of gift. WITHOUT HIM KNOWING.(hank dont read this thread ok?)

even if its 20 or30 ya know that can help with new blank cd's or a new optical mouse... or snazzy mouse pad...


----------



## eupracer (Nov 17, 2004)

I have a Coleco Vision plugged into the black and white TV outback if that helps? Heheh just joking I'm willing to help if anything is goin down.

Lata, DJ


----------

